# Need Adopters in or near SD/ND/MN!!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Recently Brittney has had some unexpected health issues, Star's Rat Rescue will 
be working hard to find all rescue rats homes, as we have many rats that need homes 
ASAP. So anyone that can adopt and give these rats great homes, are very greatly 
appreciated! 

SRR does have all rats available for adoption listed on PetFinder. 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/srr.html

You can also check Star's Rat Rescue available ratties at
http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html

Please consider adopting one of this cute rats! We will still be adopting out, 
and helping the best we can, as Brittney's health gets better. 
We thank everyone for the support! We will put up any announcements as needed. 
Brittney & SRR has been away for awhile and our email was full,
so if you have sent a email and did not receive a 
response please send us a email again!!

Thank You All For Your Patience!!


----------

